# Cannot to connect to AD Domain via VPN



## spatian116 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello
I am attempting to connect to an AD Domain served by a Server 2008 server with a Server 2003 server.
I have setup Hamachi and have a successful VPN but when I attempt to connect to the domain I get asked for a Username and password to conenct to it which is fine. 

I enter the details then get a message saying the network path cannot be found. I have tried googling this issue with no success.

Can anyone help me?
Thanks


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

I am also having the same issue without any luck.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you putting in the UNC with domain\username?


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

spatian116,
You need to setup a gateway network on Hamachi.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Rockn,
Yes I've tried using domain\username with still no luck.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

spatian116,
I figured the out the following way to get it to work, now I'm not completely 100% sure about this, I'm going to try it out in a test environment first (I'll post confirmation results when completed) but I believe you have to setup a Gateway Network in your Hamachi control panel online, then set your "Domain Controller" as the Gateway and the rest of your clients as members, please note that dhcp/dns roles must be installed and running.

I came across that idea by using some information i received when on the phone with LogMeIn support (after 1hr of being on hold) go figure.


----------



## spatian116 (Jan 24, 2010)

Aight


----------

